
Facebook secretly deleted some of Mark Zuckerberg's private messages - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-deleted-mark-zuckerbergs-private-messages-2018-4
======
everdev
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16770818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16770818)

